# ars antiqua that not fully gregorian and kinda strange monks music any advice?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Once again did wierd music occur during ars antiqua perriod, what is very little know and best kept secret , what would obliterated me.Im lookng for the champagne of champagne of ars antiqua, i wont to be flabbergeist , guys help me out , you know my taste but what you probably think im not aware of in ars antigua, blow my mind away blow my brains up lol.

Something i can order at HMV or something hmm???

What about classical composers of ars antigua beside 
Hildegarde von bingen
Peter Abelard
adam de la halle
leonin and perrotin 
Phillipe le chancelier

Or there obscur composer beside these worth mention i should seek out, i wont complexity, awesome vocal music of rare beauty?

Im sorry i dont know mutch about ars antigua and i hated being ignorant?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I think you've already mentioned the most known of ars antigua composers. It's not that easy to discover new names from this period for obvious reasons, because it's not much information on them and because some of them used mensural notation which might not have been transcribed yet, thus there are not that many recordings available even though there must be original scores still existing somewhere.

as for this music being very complex ...I'd rather question it, because all ars antigua originated from Gregorian chant as you've already mentioned and another form of it is organum.

You might have liked complexity of isorhythmic motets for which Philippe de Vitry is known , but he is not from ars antigua, he lived later already in what's called ars nova  . But yes, if you go for complexity both metrical and melodic i*sorhythmic motets* are for you.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks helenora i know mister philipe de vitry quite a good classical composer all do his music is rare these days to find i thin i have a record somewhere of de vitry, but not all is works, your always welcome to my post your so nice and have knowledge of music in general sense a truth CM lover, i respect this.Take care


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

what are your recommendations about Leonin and Perotin? I'd like to listen to them more.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i only have the naxos of Leonin and Perotin i can't tell you the utter most awesome perotin has i just know this one.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I like Perotin!


----------



## rojaba (Nov 12, 2016)

the Hilliard ensemble one is pretty good I find


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

A realy great recording with medieval music.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Once again did wierd music occur during ars antiqua perriod, what is very little know and best kept secret , what would obliterated me.Im lookng for the champagne of champagne of ars antiqua, i wont to be flabbergeist , guys help me out , you know my taste but what you probably think im not aware of in ars antigua, blow my mind away blow my brains up lol.
> 
> Something i can order at HMV or something hmm???
> 
> ...


It would help if you explained what ars antiqua is. Does it include Wolkenstein's polyphonic songs, or is he too late? The Barcelona and Tournai masses?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Great point Mandryka Wolkenstein polyphonic songs are defenetly ars antiqua, the Barcelona mass and tournai mass is more ars nova format therefore more modern this is my rational answer to this mandryka.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

As I understand it, Ars Antiqua is an ill defined concept and includes as well as all medieval music which predated Ars Nova (Gregorian chant excepted). 

At least the Missa Tournai contains Ars Antiqua parts as well as Ars Nova parts presumed to have been written by different composers.


----------

